# Meeting Other FAFers



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 4, 2010)

Just wondering, if you happened to find out that another FAF member lived near you or even went to the same college/university as you, would you want to meet them, or would you be nervous because "furries are such deviants and they'll try to raep me"?

I think it would be cool to have some kind of sticky for colleges in the same way that we have one for cities/regions, or at least just a thread for everyone to post that info. I'd be curious to know who else I may cross paths with every day is also a fur.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 4, 2010)

If I got to know them well enough to find out where they live, they wouldn't be a crazy horrible furry sex deviant. And I know 3 that attend my school, so I'm pretty sure I would meet them. The three I know are good friends, so I think my standards would hold.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sir Rob isn't too far from me. He's at Drexel which is a train ride away. If I talked to them enough here I wouldn't really be worried, just a little nervous cause I'm meeting someone in person.

And you should create a college sticky, it might help furs who are going to be freshmen meet other furs.


----------



## Browder (Apr 4, 2010)

I thought about doing something like this. There are tons of FAFers in or around my city, but I just thought it'd be weird. Separation of Internet and Private Life and all that jazz. Still I think a college sticky is a good idea.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Sir Rob isn't too far from me. He's at Drexel which is a train ride away. If I talked to them enough here I wouldn't really be worried, just a little nervous cause I'm meeting someone in person.
> 
> And you should create a college sticky, it might help furs who are going to be freshmen meet other furs.


Stay away from my children.


----------



## Ben (Apr 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Sir Rob isn't too far from me. He's at Drexel which is a train ride away. If I talked to them enough here I wouldn't really be worried, just a little nervous cause I'm meeting someone in person.
> 
> And you should create a college sticky, it might help furs who are going to be freshmen meet other furs.



I live in Philly too, but we don't know anything about each other, so \o/


----------



## Tommy (Apr 4, 2010)

I know that there's at least two that live near me. I don't know them, though.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Stay away from my children.


Don't worry, I don't plan on attending or even going to Drexel anytime soon.


----------



## Browder (Apr 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Sir Rob isn't too far from me. He's at Drexel which is a train ride away. If I talked to them enough here I wouldn't really be worried, just a little nervous cause I'm meeting someone in person.





SirRob said:


> Stay away from my children.





Ben said:


> I live in Philly too, but we don't know anything about each other, so \o/



...

I might as well come out and say it at this point guys. Guess who else lives in the city of Brotherly Love currently? Seriously this is ridiculous...


----------



## Aden (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd be more inclined to meet someone from FAF than someone from just the mainsite.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Don't worry, I don't plan on attending or even going to Drexel anytime soon.


Understandable.


Browder said:


> ...
> 
> I might as well come out and say it at this point guys. Guess who else lives in the city of Brotherly Love currently? Seriously this is ridiculous...


Uh... uahh.... AAAHHHHH!!!! Furries... they're... they're all over this place aren't they?!?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...
> 
> I might as well come out and say it at this point guys. Guess who else lives in the city of Brotherly Love currently? Seriously this is ridiculous...



What part of Philly?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

I met many FA members last night. They were terrifying.


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2010)

Guess who else lives in Philly.

...Cheesesteak. 

amidoinitrite? 

My town is so fucking small that we have maybe one black family in the entire county. And all the Ohioan furs seem to live either in Cleveland or in the south part, so I'm safe.


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Understandable.
> Uh... uahh.... AAAHHHHH!!!! Furries... they're... they're all over this place aren't they?!?



None that I've seen, but the average FAF user tells me otherwise.



kyle19 said:


> What part of Philly?



PM me.


----------



## Willow (Apr 5, 2010)

Well..I wouldn't necessarily say we met on this site..but I know only one person on here that is a _very_ close friend
*wags tail*


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

We should hold a furmeet! I'll bring my fursuit!!! 

Someone bring weed and diapers!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> And you should create a college sticky, it might help furs who are going to be freshmen meet other furs.



My knee-jerk reaction in a situation like this is to reject additional responsibility. However, I guess I could, it's not like I don't pay a visit to this site each day.

And seriously, guys, meeting another furry isn't going to result in your genitals being chained up in bondage gear or being raped (unless you both consent to that, of course). Stop being afraid of other furries, it's getting ridiculous. Y'all cross paths with people who are _a lot_ more deviant every day without knowing it. You might actually think this person is really cool or *gasp* maybe even develop a close friendship.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> PM me.


 
Done


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> My knee-jerk reaction in a situation like this is to reject additional responsibility. However, I guess I could, it's not like I don't pay a visit to this site each day.
> 
> *And seriously, guys, meeting another furry isn't going to result in your genitals being chained up in bondage gear or being raped (unless you both consent to that, of course).* Stop being afraid of other furries, it's getting ridiculous. Y'all cross paths with people who are _a lot_ more deviant every day without knowing it. You might actually think this person is really cool or *gasp* maybe even develop a close friendship.



Not what I'm afraid of. Some of our jobs/future career plans could be jeopardized just by association. Ever think of that? That's why I get pissy whenever someone posts a drug thread on the board.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

I haven't met anyone directly off the site.

I like meeting new people though and who cares?

If someone might be a creeper just meet them at a public place.  If they are, just leave :roll:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not what I'm afraid of. Some of our jobs/future career plans could be jeopardized just by association. Ever think of that? That's why I get pissy whenever someone posts a drug thread on the board.



Sheesh, what does that say about our society when we're paranoid about how some fat cat in an office will judge us for who we want to be friends or associate with?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Sheesh, what does that say about our society when we're paranoid about how some fat cat in an office will judge us for who we want to be friends or associate with?



He has a point though. A kid who went to Anthrocon wore his con badge to the arcade where he worked. Some lady saw that and freaked out saying she didn't want him anywhere near her kids. And he lost his job. Though legal actions were taken and he got some money from the lawsuit.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Sheesh, what does that say about our society when we're paranoid about how some fat cat in an office will judge us for who we want to be friends or associate with?


Well when that fat cat has the power to give you a job or not... it's not that ridiculous sounding, is it?

Seriously though. I wouldn't mind meeting up with some of you. It's uh, pretty lonely here.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Sheesh, what does that say about our society when we're paranoid about how some fat cat in an office will judge us for who we want to be friends or associate with?



Nothing because it is a paranoid delusion, not an actual occurrence.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah sure, in a public place.


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Nothing because it is a paranoid delusion, not an actual occurrence.



Some politicians get something dredged up from several years of their past and it ruins there careers. Forgive me for being delusional.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well when that fat cat has the power to give you a job or not... it's not that ridiculous sounding, is it?



If someone is going to judge me based on a hobby, my friends, or who I fuck, I'd tell them to shove it and I'd go somewhere else.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 5, 2010)

Depends on who it is.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> If someone is going to judge me based on a hobby, my friends, or who I fuck, I'd tell them to shove it and I'd go somewhere else.


What if you have nowhere else to go? There's not many open jobs right now.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Some politicians get something dredged up from several years of their past and it ruins there careers. Forgive me for being delusional.



you wanna be a politician?             ._.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Some politicians get something dredged up from several years of their past and it ruins there careers. Forgive me for being delusional.



Well first of all, not everyone is a politician.

Second of all, even if you were nobody would care about the situation you pointed out.

"This person is on an internet forum where this other user is a member and gave a recipe for crystal meth" has no context and wouldn't matter.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Seriously though. I wouldn't mind meeting up with some of you. It's uh, pretty lonely here.



Mail me a knife so I can survive if a flash mob attacks me.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What if you have nowhere else to go? There's not many open jobs right now.



There are certainly jobs out there where the boss isn't going to bother trying to dig up dirt on every single potential employee. And, you know, it's a total cliche, but even if this weren't the case I would rather be unemployed and keep the friends who I truly love.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> There are certainly jobs out there where the boss isn't going to bother trying to dig up dirt on every single potential employee. And, you know, it's a total cliche, but even if this weren't the case I would rather be unemployed and keep the friends who I truly love.



People don't get fired for being friends with another person.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Mail me a knife so I can survive if a flash mob attacks me.


If I didn't go home last weekend, I would've never heard about that. Is there like, a reason for the flash mobs or is it just teenagers being stupid?


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

Gnome said:


> you wanna be a politician?             ._.



Irrelevant.



Ricky said:


> Well first of all, not everyone is a politician.
> 
> Second of all, even if you were nobody would care about the situation you pointed out.
> 
> "This person is on an internet forum where this other user is a member and gave a recipe for crystal meth" has no context and wouldn't matter.



It would however, be potential bad PR. You never know. In my case I know too little at the moment to make that judgement call. 

...Yet I'm on this forum anyway.

In case you haven't caught on I'm not always very bright or rational.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> If I didn't go home last weekend, I would've never heard about that. Is there like, a reason for the flash mobs or is it just teenagers being stupid?



I'm not sure exactly, but it's apparently "fun" to beat up random people. And I didn't hear about it until the monday after the first attack when we discussed current events in school.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Irrelevant.


nice come back yah got there.

Seriously, what reason besides public office would you have to care about your possible PR


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I'm not sure exactly, but it's apparently "fun" to beat up random people. And I didn't hear about it until the monday after the first attack when we discussed current events in school.


People are such idiots.

Myself included.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 5, 2010)

If I wanted to meet some ultra-liberal I would walk around Portland.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> People are such idiots.
> 
> Myself included.



But your not in the flash mobs... are you?


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

Gnome said:


> nice come back yah got there.
> 
> Seriously, what reason besides public office would you have to care about your possible PR



Well let's see; Actor, C.E.O., Tv Personality, Chef, Writer, Weatherman, Steve Jobs, Musician, Lawyer...

There are a lot of things that people care about that involve PR. Which one I hypothetically want to go for does not matter.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> But your not in the flash mobs... are you?


Of course not. I'm not nearly social enough to do that sort of thing.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 5, 2010)

HK's about half way around the world, but I'm sure he's awesome IRL ? I think so


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

chef?


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> chef?



Heard of Bobby Flay? Morimoto? Rachel Ray? Anthony Bordain? Famous and talented chefs all that appear on T.V. periodically. Media coverage is everywhere.


----------



## Acisej (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd be a bit scared just cause I don't know them, but hey I might've walked by them at walmart and never known.

I wish I could meet other furries though, that'd be cool. |D


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Heard of Bobby Flay? Morimoto? Rachel Ray? Anthony Bordain? Famous and talented chefs all that appear on T.V. periodically. Media coverage is everywhere.


Rachel Ray is not a chef. I know. Food Network is one of my favorite channels.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Of course not. I'm not nearly social enough to do that sort of thing.



Same, thought you wouldn't catch me on South Street in the evening anyway. That just sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Rachel Ray is not a chef. I know. Food Network is one of my favorite channels.



Poser then. Whatever. You get my drift.

Even if I wanted to try out for Project Runway, there might be issues.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Poser then. Whatever. You get my drift.
> 
> Even if I wanted to try out for Project Runway, there might be issues.


Not a poser. She's a cook, like many of the Food Network stars. She doesn't try to be a chef, unless you count that one Iron Chef special.


kyle19 said:


> Same, thought you wouldn't catch me on South Street in the evening anyway. That just sounds like a bad idea.


I'd imagine South Street at night would be a lot safer than other places in the city at night. People would be less likely to commit a crime with a lot of people around, right?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Rachel Ray is not a chef. I know. Food Network is one of my favorite channels.



I watch Ace of Cakes and Diners and drive-ins and dive, but I would rather make my own cake, decorate it, and eat it than watch them enjoy all the fun.



Browder said:


> Poser then. Whatever. You get my drift. Even if I wanted to try out for Project Runway, there might be issues.



It doesn't matter what you do, if someone wants to find something out about what you did before becoming famous, they will dig until they find it.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Well let's see; Actor, C.E.O., Tv Personality, Chef, Writer, Weatherman, Steve Jobs, Musician, Lawyer...
> 
> There are a lot of things that people care about that involve PR. Which one I hypothetically want to go for does not matter.



I'm derailing my own thread here, and I fucking hate that, but do you think someone could truly be happy under that kind of scrutiny? You even said that you worry about meeting people from this forum simply due to the _potential_ for restricted opportunities, something that you have no way of knowing will actually happen. Is that really the best way to live?


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Is that really the best way to live?



No. But it's how I roll.

I'm a big believer in potential. I'd hate to see options disappear before I even got a taste of them.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'd imagine South Street at night would be a lot safer than other places in the city at night. People would be less likely to commit a crime with a lot of people around, right?



Probably certain blocks, but the flash mobs happened in those areas. So anything is possible.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Probably certain blocks, but the flash mobs happened in those areas. So anything is possible.


Oh, wow. Still, you shouldn't worry too much about it... You never know when you'll be in the wrong place at the wrong time, so there's no use in being paranoid about it.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, wow. Still, you shouldn't worry too much about it... You never know when you'll be in the wrong place at the wrong time, so there's no use in being paranoid about it.



True, I say this stuff now about not being on South street at night, but if I was down there having fun I wouldn't care.

Is this conversation about South Street considered a derailing of the thread?


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I haven't met anyone directly off the site.
> 
> I like meeting new people though and who cares?
> 
> If someone might be a creeper just meet them at a public place.  If they are, just leave :roll:



^this. I'd want to get to know the person a bit first over the internet first though


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> True, I say this stuff now about not being on South street at night, but if I was down there having fun I wouldn't care.


Mm, I know how that is. You tend to not think about bad things when you're having a good time, of course.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

anyone from arizona?

I want to give you a hug.

a big. giant. hug. 

huuuuggg.


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the college thread would be cool because I'm going to college next year and it would be nice to know a few people from there in advanced.  Of course it would probably be akward anyway we set it up...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> I think the college thread would be cool because I'm going to college next year and it would be nice to know a few people from there in advanced.  Of course it would probably be akward anyway we set it up...



HAHHAHHAHAHA you live back /east/

fag.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2010)

I know someone irl who was on FAF, but I haven't seen her around lately. Also, I'm planning on eventually meeting up with Rigor. Can't wait :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I know someone irl who was on FAF, but I haven't seen her around lately. Also, I'm planning on eventually meeting up with Rigor. Can't wait :3



:/ can I just bloody join you guys?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :/ can I just bloody join you guys?


Aw man that'd be awesome ;~;

But you're soooo faarr


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> HAHHAHHAHAHA you live back /east/
> 
> fag.


 
ok I'm slightly confused here.... what exactly do the /'s around east denote... and why does that make me a fag? Also I'm sure posting this will just cause more insults... but here I goooo *post*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Aw man that'd be awesome ;~;
> 
> But you're soooo faarr



:/ I know ... arizona.

where the bloody hell are you guys located?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :/ I know ... arizona.
> 
> where the bloody hell are you guys located?


Rigor's in Pennsylvania (holy shit I spelled it right the first time) and I'm in Georgia.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> Heard of Bobby Flay? Morimoto? Rachel Ray? Anthony Bordain? Famous and talented chefs all that appear on T.V. periodically. Media coverage is everywhere.



Celebrity chefs =/= chefs in general.  Plus I doubt Bourdain is particularly concerned with his public image.  Writing about snorting lines of coke off the prep table and fucking waitresses in the walk-in is what made him famous in the first place. :V

Also Rachael Ray isn't a chef so much as a blight upon the Food Network, but that's been covered.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

I've met someone that used to visit here often, he was one of the first people I actually chatted when I joined up ^^


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> ok I'm slightly confused here.... what exactly do the /'s around east denote... and why does that make me a fag? Also I'm sure posting this will just cause more insults... but here I goooo *post*



you're /fag/, fag. 

go wear your fucking "hooded /sweater/" I'll enjoy my hoodies.


wait... OH YEAH you have fucking SNOW where you live.

hahahha psyche.

/facetious


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you're /fag/, fag.
> 
> go wear your fucking "hooded /sweater/" I'll enjoy my hoodies.
> 
> ...


 
agghhh I can't figure out how to successfully google the meaning of the /slashes/ 

Also I like snow, skiing is just so aweomse 8) And I have a hoodie, not a hooded sweater, maybe a hooded sweat shirt, but not a sweater.

I understand what the single / means at the end, but not the double. I'm still learning god damnit!

Edit: Since physch was before the facetious, does that mean the psych wasn't meant to be taken seriously either? I think I'm just looking too deeply into this lol


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> agghhh I can't figure out how to successfully google the meaning of the /slashes/
> 
> Also I like snow, skiing is just so aweomse 8) And I have a hoodie, not a hooded sweater, maybe a hooded sweat shirt, but not a sweater.
> 
> I understand what the single / means at the end, but not the double. I'm still learning god damnit!




it means facetious.... I would say...

oh my god I am absolutely /dying/ to meet you.


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it means facetious.... I would say...
> 
> oh my god I am absolutely /dying/ to meet you.


 
ok just let me PM you my adress and ssn



I think you just gave it away, ("it means facetious") I'm not that stupid, sometimes. So saying I /love/ you would be a proper usage of the //'s?\

Edit: Does it denote sarcasm?


----------



## Ben (Apr 5, 2010)

I wouldn't have any problem with specifically meeting someone from here. More or less, it's the idea of going to furmeets that doesn't sit well with me, since it just reeks of desperation.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Desperate? Hehe, I'm not desperate! 
Ha ha. Ha ha ha!!! I'm not desperate!!

I'M NOT DESPERATE! D:<
D:
;_;
T__T


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Desperate? Hehe, I'm not desperate!
> Ha ha. Ha ha ha!!! I'm not desperate!!
> 
> I'M NOT DESPERATE! D:<
> ...


 
You need PEELZ!
Unfortunately if I find some I can't let you have them :I


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

I feel much more love from the original FAFers than those artist on FA. They aren't nice. Well considering that the only piece of art I did was a BIG hit, A GIANT one, I can't say anything.
Though in the furture, I will must meet some FAFers. Though... only if I will reach USA with this account. There is a high chance I will be banned with my attitude and violent spirit.
So I will need to be really careful with stuff until then. And if I will be banned, I will make another account and shout my name again, just so I will be banned again. And I will continue until nobody would stop me! But then nobody would talk to me ;^;


----------



## Garreth (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd really only like to meet maybe 1 or 2 people from here. I'm not the gitty "OMFG WE NEED TO MEET UP!1!!" kind of person anyways.



SirRob said:


> Desperate? Hehe, I'm not desperate!
> Ha ha. Ha ha ha!!! I'm not desperate!!
> 
> I'M NOT DESPERATE! D:<
> ...



......


......



........


HOHOHOHOHO! THAT'S A GOOD ONE ROBBY BOY! A REAL KNEE SLAPPER!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

...
...
...
...You think I am joking. I am not joking, Mr. Garreth.


----------



## Azure (Apr 5, 2010)

Most of you are creepy.


----------



## Garreth (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...You think I am joking. I am not joking, Mr. Garreth.



.........

.........

.........

.........

Mmm? Then how about joining me and the boys for a steak out next week?



AzurePhoenix said:


> Most of you are creepy.



.........

:3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Garreth said:


> .........
> 
> .........
> 
> ...


...
...
...
...Is it a T-bone steak?


----------



## Garreth (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...Is it a T-bone steak?



FWAHAHAHAHA! They don't call it a steak out for no other reason Rob!


----------



## Ben (Apr 5, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Most of you are creepy.



Let's do crack cocaine together and engage in existentialist banter. It'll be the highlight of our (soon to be over) lives.


----------



## Azure (Apr 5, 2010)

Ben said:


> Let's do crack cocaine together and engage in existentialist banter. It'll be the highlight of our (soon to be over) lives.


Crack is whack, you future Canadian.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Garreth said:


> FWAHAHAHAHA! They don't call it a steak out for no other reason Rob!


Hmm... And you will be paying, yes?


----------



## Garreth (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hmm... And you will be paying, yes?



......

......

......

......

......

If I do that, then the steak we will be eating will be from McDonalds Dollar menu.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Garreth said:


> ......
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


...
...
...
...Fine then. It's a date.


----------



## torachi (Apr 5, 2010)

meeting people from FAF, or any forum, is a perfect recipe for social awkwardness. 

its like your boss coming home for dinner. some different social structures just shouldn't collide.


----------



## Garreth (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...Fine then. It's a date.



Terrific! I'll go get the lotion!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Terrific! I'll go get the lotion!


Mmm, you sure know how to treat a woman, now don't you.


----------



## Ben (Apr 5, 2010)

torachi said:


> meeting people from FAF, or any forum, is a perfect recipe for social awkwardness.
> 
> its like your boss coming home for dinner. some different social structures just shouldn't collide.



Except the people you meet on here are friends in some regard, while your boss is purely meant to be a business associate. It'll only be awkward if you're awkward. :V

Although granted, it is kind of weird to meet an internet person without having other people around, so I guess I can empathize.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 5, 2010)

If I met someone from here IRL, I'd scream. A lot.

Or we'd just be boring fucks sitting on a couch playing videogames.


----------



## Garreth (Apr 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> If I met someone from here IRL, I'd scream. A lot.
> 
> Or we'd just be boring fucks sitting on a couch playing videogames.



Or solving a homicide case.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> If I met someone from here IRL, I'd scream. A lot.
> 
> Or we'd just be boring fucks *sitting on a couch playing videogames.*


sounds like a good time to me lol


----------



## Leon (Apr 5, 2010)

There are actually alot of people I'd like to meet off here, maybe I will meet a few someday, but who knows.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm telling you, I met someone who used to be on the forums, it was actually pretty cool ^^

Also I had free food so I was happy


----------



## Leon (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm telling you, I met someone who used to be on the forums, it was actually pretty cool ^^
> 
> Also I had free food so I was happy


 Was it Mcdonalds? :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 5, 2010)

Would be intresting to meet others near you, and at the same time feel strange.
I would be curious to "maybe" meet others and hope there not TO strange.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think there are any FAF members anywhere near me.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I don't think there are any FAF members anywhere near me.



Look under the furs by state thread. Or ask around, I only knew about sirrob being near me and found out about two more furs.


----------



## slorrel (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'd like to meet up with 'em......in a public area of course.


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Just wondering, if you happened to find out  that another FAF member lived near you or even went to the same  college/university as you, would you want to meet them, or would you be  nervous because "furries are such deviants and they'll try to raep me"?
> 
> I think it would be cool to have some kind of sticky for colleges in the  same way that we have one for cities/regions, or at least just a thread  for everyone to post that info. I'd be curious to know who else I may  cross paths with every day is also a fur.



I think it's only a matter of time before furry clubs start springing up at colleges; all it'll take is enough furs at any one school (10+?) discovering and linking up with each other. (Anybody know about any already existing?)


----------



## Jelly (Apr 5, 2010)

there's a big difference between a furmeet i dont have to be at every year
and the city where i live and work

I'd probably feel less secure about meeting someone with a problematic personality who could bump into me when I'm trying to buy a rutabaga or going for a jog in the park or something.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

I checked the Furs by State/Province thread and there are quite a few in Ohio. But we are all scattered. 
I wouldn't mind meeting anyone as long as they were discreet in public. I'm not ashamed of anything about myself, (except maybe my weight) but see previous posts on the whole public meetings and whatnot. =/ 
Very few people I know IRL know that I am a furry. Actually only 4 I think... But anyway...
Cons and big meetings are great, but what about on a more regular basis locally?
I don't know... lets hear some more thoughts and comments


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

leon said:


> Was it Mcdonalds? :V


 
Nope, Ihop


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

I would meet some of you guys.

Too bad none of you live anywhere near me :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd do it. I don't know where the auto-avoidance of any and all other furries regardless of functionality in some members comes from.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd do it. I don't know where the auto-avoidance of any and all other furries regardless of functionality in some members comes from.


 
I did it once, I'll do it again if the other person has money


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd do it too, but how do you block people IRL?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd do it. I don't know where the auto-avoidance of any and all other furries regardless of functionality in some members comes from.


People are scared shitless of other people?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> People are scared shitless of other people?



Oh yeah, I forgot that compared to most furries I'm actually a pretty social person.

Careful guys, every furry wants to rape you and everyone else is secretly watching you for their chance to mug you! Even that little girl with the ice cream!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot that compared to most furries I'm actually a pretty social person.
> 
> Careful guys, every furry wants to rape you and everyone else is secretly watching you for their chance to mug you! Even that little girl with the ice cream!


 
Ha, I'll mug her before she has a chance to mug me >:3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Careful guys, every furry wants to rape you and everyone else is secretly watching you for their chance to mug you! Even that little girl with the ice cream!


Oh shi- not in the ass! Not again!
Hence my irregular fear of icecream. :U


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 5, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Oh shi- not in the ass! Not again!
> Hence my irregular fear of icecream. :U



Irregular? Are you only afraid of it at certain times?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Irregular? Are you only afraid of it at certain times?


Only when it's in the hands of little girls.
IT being ice cream, thank you. Seriously... out of the gutters people. -.-


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Only when it's in the hands of little girls.



I winced.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 5, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Only when it's in the hands of little girls.



Yeah, I would never want to eat icecream that a little girl has touched. Kids always have disgusting sticky smelly hands. And they've probably picked their nose and wiped it on the icecream


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Only when it's in the hands of little girls.


 
I wonder what you could be talking about but I hope what ever she is holding does not come from you pants e_e


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I winced.


Yeah, it was a horrible experience. I knew it wasn't normal for girlscouts to be selling ice cream.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

arizona anyone?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

the one faf dude from ottawa that I know of is banned from the city's furry forum so no


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 5, 2010)

Honestly if I did find out someone here lived near me. I would plan to meet up with them in a public place so we could talk in person.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> the one faf dude from ottawa that I know of is banned from the city's furry forum so no



is it noblewolf?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> is it noblewolf?


starts with an A

(and the only person EVER purmabanned too)


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> starts with an A
> 
> (and the only person EVER purmabanned too)



wow. I wonder what they did.


----------



## Karimah (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would meet some of you guys.
> 
> Too bad none of you live anywhere near me :V


 
I reside in MD too :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wow. I wonder what they did.


 Trolling non stop and being an asshat who told the mods to fuck off often


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Trolling non stop and being an asshat who told the mods to fuck off often



Lol, why does that not surprise me


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Trolling non stop and being an asshat who told the mods to fuck off often



sounds like me.... except I make friends with the mods.

thats the secret


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sounds like me.... except I make friends with the mods.
> 
> thats the secret



You have some brown stuff on your nose...

Like right _there_ *points*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You have some brown stuff on your nose...  Like right _there_ *points*



my nose /is/ brown.

there's something wrong with your spine I see..


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my nose /is/ brown.
> 
> there's something wrong with your spine I see..



Oh?

And what's that?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Lol, why does that not surprise me


I lol'd for real when I saw it


Zrcalo said:


> sounds like me.... except I make friends with the mods.
> 
> thats the secret


that forum actually is civil at all times

so i don go there much its boring


----------



## Bando (Apr 5, 2010)

The only other FAFer who lives around me is Kylie. But since she said she met other furries q few days ago, I guess there are plenty hiding here in Socal.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

There are a few near here.

Actually, if I remember correctly the OP is in Santa Cruz which isn't too far south of SF.


----------



## Bando (Apr 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> There are a few near here.
> 
> Actually, if I remember correctly the OP is in Santa Cruz which isn't too far south of SF.



Yeah, it's not more than an hour south of SF, it's right across the bay from Monterey.

Oh lawd, my town will be invaded with furries in June. >.>


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yeah, it's not more than an hour south of SF, it's right across the bay from Monterey.
> 
> Oh lawd, my town will be invaded with furries in June. >.>



I know a fur from Monterey.

I still have his shoes, which he left at my apartment :\

So like...  If you know a fur named Nickel, tell him to come get his shoes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thought it said "Meeting Other Fappers"....

I want to do the same though, that's why I can't wait to go to a con.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Thought it said "Meeting Other Fappers"....
> 
> I want to do the same though, that's why I can't wait to go to a con.



Anthrocon or FA United?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Anthrocon or FA United?



Anthrocon for the win ^__^


----------



## 7H0R (Apr 5, 2010)

I would much rather have a way to express the fact that one is a fur, that another fur would be able to recognize, but is for the most part unnoticed by the general public. Meeting people IRL that you originally met online just feels weird, IMO.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, there's just not really a way to say "Psst, I'm a furry guys." without the general public lulz-ing up their lunch about it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Wear a tail buttplug. Advertises that you're a furry _and_ a sexual deviant.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd love to get a bunch of us together in one big group, and see if we can recognize specific users!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

7H0R said:


> Meeting people IRL that you originally met online just feels weird, IMO.



That's because they are always different than you pictured them to be in your head.  You always get some picture of someone in your head even if it is nothing like them.  A IRL picture can help a bit but they are still never the same as you thought.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'd love to get a bunch of us together in one big group, and see if we can recognize specific users!



I'd like to imagine I'd be "d'aww", but I'm more likely to be " D: ".

I'm onto you guys.


----------



## Bando (Apr 5, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'd love to get a bunch of us together in one big group, and see if we can recognize specific users!



You'd find me by my shirts >.>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'd love to get a bunch of us together in one big group, and see if we can recognize specific users!



That would be really fun, no one would guess me. I'm the shy guy in the back hiding in the hugbox :3


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll be the one with a gem stone up my butt


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'd love to get a bunch of us together in one big group, and see if we can recognize specific users!



That would be awesome, though no one will recognize me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That would be really fun, no one would guess me. I'm the shy guy in the back hiding in the hugbox :3



Sociopath detected.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd be the one hitting on every woman in the room and lookin good


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Sociopath detected.



Hehe, nah just great at cover-ups.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I'd be the one hitting on every woman in the room and lookin good



We already know what you look like.

You have ruined it for yourself already.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm far from everyone. No one from the Big Apple here.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> We already know what you look like.
> 
> You have ruined it for yourself already.



A few people know what I look like via skype and oh look, a random pic O_O

Sorry, shit quality as I used my $5 webcam. No camera here v_v


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That would be really fun, no one would guess me. I'm the shy guy in the back hiding in the hugbox :3



NO ONE WOULD RECOGNIZE ME


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rainbowz o' colors, did my shitting rainbows do that o_o


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> A few people know what I look like via skype and oh look, a random pic O_O
> 
> Sorry, shit quality as I used my $5 webcam. No camera here v_v



13 year old RED Scout detected.
Sending in Spy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> 13 year old RED Scout detected.
> Sending in Spy.







What seems to be the issue


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> 13 year old RED Scout detected.
> Sending in Spy.



I'm 18 fyi...and luckily I know a TF2 reference when I see one as I've never played it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Rainbowz o' colors, did my shitting rainbows do that o_o



yes.

though that pic was from highschool. I actually dont have many recent pics.. but I look fucking exactly the same so .. not a big deal.

regularly I look like this:






&b4 whoring pics...

last one.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, as long as this is becoming a picture thread...







Yes, I know I'm a fag.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> -stupid, sexy Spy-
> What seems to be the issue



It's always the Butz.
Go gettim.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

zircalo: you seem chill


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

I see furry doodles in the background Ricky, nice tiger btw :3 
I had a huge bear way back when, lost it though...bawwwww!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Well, as long as this is becoming a picture thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Big tiger and your cute


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> zircalo: you seem chill



Her jacket and hair are win.






Me going Christmas shopping. YEAH.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

You are damm'd adorable


Also:

No problem


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am pretty chill...


FUCK YOU ITS NOT "ZIRCALO" its "ZRCALO"

...so far..

I've been:

zercalo, zralco, zcalo, zrcarlo, zcarlo, zircalo, and zerclo.


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Ziercaldo you never finished explaining / / to me


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

I know this isn't a great pic, but here.
View attachment 9718


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I am pretty chill...
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU ITS NOT "ZIRCALO" its "ZRCALO"
> ...


my bad... but your reply reeks of Irony 
chill raeg


 also: your quoted post has changed


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Her jacket and hair are win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'SUP *****

you're actually quite good lookin' yourself. :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I am pretty chill...
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU ITS NOT "ZIRCALO" its "ZRCALO"
> ...



ZARCO


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zack-carl

You haz two names nao!


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> A few people know what I look like via skype and oh look, a random pic O_O
> 
> Sorry, shit quality as I used my $5 webcam. No camera here v_v



I see the resemblance between you and your avi.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> Ziercaldo you never finished explaining / / to me


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I see the resemblance between you and your avi.



Yeah, that's why I wuvz it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

now they aim to annoy the woman with the strangly spelled name

how long till the woman of chill, seeks to smite them in delight


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

I've posted a pic of myself once here already.

I'm not doing it again.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> now they aim to annoy the woman with the strangly spelled name
> 
> how long till the woman of chill, seeks to smite them in delight









turn around.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've posted a pic of myself once here already.
> 
> I'm not doing it again.



What happened to you, Heckler.
You used to be cool.



Zrcalo said:


> you're actually quite good lookin' yourself. :3



I wasn't hitting on you. D:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've posted a pic of myself once here already.
> 
> I'm not doing it again.



Can I? *hint hint*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What happened to you, Heckler.
> You used to be cool.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still cool. I just don't feel like trying to get a good pic of myself so I can have men tell me how they think I'm sexy.


Scotty1700 said:


> Can I? *hint hint*


No.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What happened to you, Heckler.
> You used to be cool.
> 
> 
> ...



;3 I am.

but I have a boyfriend.


damn.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> turn around.







Aw shit not cool


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm still cool. I just don't feel like trying to get a good pic of myself so I can have men tell me how they think I'm sexy.



I was going to make some mean comment about how blokes probably wouldn't call you sexy, but I'm not mean. 




>:3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gosh Heckler, it' so tempting to let my paws slip and post a pic of you muahahaha.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

[Insert me hitting on Harebelle here]

it had to be said


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> 1



2


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Gosh Heckler, it' so tempting to let my paws slip and post a pic of you muahahaha.


You don't have paws, you have hands.

And if you did, you would completely lose my trust and I would hate you.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;3 I am.
> 
> but I have a boyfriend.
> 
> ...



Pix or he didn't happen.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 2


got preposted in a  bad situation so i made a placeholder as I edited

which sucks cuz I doubt she noticed now


----------



## TWILLIGHT (Apr 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I don't think there are any FAF members anywhere near me.


 
You can try this:
http://furrymap.net


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't have paws, you have hands.
> 
> And if you did, you would completely lose my trust and I would hate you.



Never said I was gonna do it, just saying it's tempting is all =)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

What.

Larrrryyy. D:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Never said I was gonna do it, just saying it's tempting is all =)


Yes doing something to make someone hate you passionately.

So very tempting...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, more or less.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Kay I'm board time to o drink redbull and climb some random building


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Kay I'm board time to o drink redbull and climb some random building



...Suicide attempt?


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes doing something to make someone hate you passionately.
> 
> So very tempting...


 
I thought you would like to know that I never really saved your picture.. I didn't want to squander your trust.. not like _other_ people here *caugh* *caugh*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pix or he didn't happen.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What.
> 
> Larrrryyy. D:


Sorry I guess


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

Honestly, I refreshed once and this thread gained 4 pages.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm still cool. I just don't feel like trying to get a good pic of myself so I can have men tell me how they think I'm sexy.



Oh, come on.  You know you like it <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Honestly, I refreshed once and this thread gained 4 pages.



my bad.

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sorry I guess



D'aww.
It's not your fault, but you are now Larry in my head.
And _right now_ I'm playing a game where he tried to _climb down a chimney_ to perv on say hello to a girl be barely knew.



Zrcalo said:


> -glorious New Age guy-
> <3
> 
> 
> Goddamn you.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> D'aww.
> It's not your fault, but you are now Larry in my head.
> And _right now_ I'm playing a game where he tried to _climb down a chimney_ to perv on say hello to a girl be barely knew.


I see you sigged what I said...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my bad.
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAHH



What did you do this time


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I see you sigged what I said...



Your misery is delightful.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What did you do this time


 
Can't you see
he's the man?
let me hear you applause
he is more than a man
he's a shiny golden god.

the d pwns.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> D'aww.
> It's not your fault, but you are now Larry in my head.
> And _right now_ I'm playing a game where he tried to _climb down a chimney_ to perv on say hello to a girl be barely knew.



here's another pic of him.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure how you'll react to it but he looks like a genuine hippy 
Nothing wrong with that of course, just sorta voicing my mind is all.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not sure how you'll react to it but he looks like a genuine hippy
> Nothing wrong with that of course, just sorta voicing my mind is all.



another pic:







I fucking love him so much.

I'm going to fucking marry him.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

In b4 Mark Chapman attack.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> In b4 Mark Chapman attack.



he's a total new-ager that fucking loves the same type of music that I do.

we both love post-punk, new-wave, and prog rock.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Is that your toy, Z?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Can't you see
> he's the man?
> let me hear you applause
> he is more than a man
> ...



Those words say I must put Jack Black again here.
But I need to get some questions of mine answered.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> he's a total new-ager that fucking loves the same type of music that I do.
> 
> we both love post-punk, new-wave, and prog rock.



I'm glad you're both so happy. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool, at least you're happy with em. Hope for the best ^_^

Curses, now I look like a copy-fox v_v


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> ...Suicide attempt?


 naaaaaaaw frerunning 


n go tho cop car

EDIT


Harebelle said:


> D'aww.
> It's not your fault, but you are now Larry in my head.
> And _right now_ I'm playing a game where he tried to _climb down a chimney_ to perv on say hello to a girl be barely knew.


I'd do that if it was a public place D:


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Is that your toy, Z?



aw hells yea!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cool, at least you're happy with em. Hope for the best ^_^
> 
> Curses, now I look like a copy-fox v_v


  one day my cranial cavity will burst with the stress you put on it when you change words to sound furry, or to fit your ~fursona.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cool, at least you're happy with em. Hope for the best ^_^
> 
> Curses, now I look like a copy-fox v_v



:3 we love cuddling on his beanbag chair and listening to Asia records.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> aw hells yea!


 
Cute. :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> one day my cranial cavity will burst with the stress you put on it when you change words to sound furry, or to fit your ~fursona.



sig'd


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> one day my cranial cavity will burst with the stress you put on it when you change words to sound furry, or to fit your ~fursona.



B-but, I wouldn't like that v_v...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

gonna go off and do shit. bye guys.

and yeah..

MY MATE IS COOLER THAN YOURS!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sig'd


<3



Scotty1700 said:


> B-but, I wouldn't like that v_v...


 
Little bits of blood-soaked brain and skull will be everywhere and you'll have to switch places with Jules because you're the one who made my head explode into the backseat.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> MY MATE IS COOLER THAN YOURS!



Psh, mine is totally real and totally superior and totally Mr. Edgeworth.
>>

Bye.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Little bits of blood-soaked brain and skull will be everywhere and you'll have to switch places with Jules because you're the one who made my head explode into the backseat.



Bawwww, I like furcabulary though!

Oops, almost forgot. BAI Zekecarlos!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawwww, I like furcabulary though!


 
-twitch- one step closer.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -twitch- one step closer.



Are you about to break??

See what I did thar?
Linkin Park anyone?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Whats wrong with climbing down things to meet random women


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> naaaaaaaw frerunning



I'll look out for you on one of those "sporting bloopers!" YouTube videos. x3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Are you about to break??
> 
> See what I did thar?
> Linkin Park anyone?


 
IM ONE STEP CLOSER TO THE EDGE
AND IMABOUT TO BREAK.

God i can't stand them anymore -.-


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> IM ONE STEP CLOSER TO THE EDGE
> AND IMABOUT TO BREAK.
> 
> God i can't stand them anymore -.-


 
Why can't we all just be furriends?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'll look out for you on one of those "sporting bloopers!" YouTube videos. x3


xDD Thanks

I avoid the cams yu know trespassing and all

[yt]UbPVwvd_H50[/yt]
this is what i think we'd see if we met up


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

What the hell happened to this thread


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2010)

I would never, ever meet any of these fags at AC09 and get drunk and destroy a ironing board.  >:c


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell happened to this thread


 
They fagged it up like they always do :V


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell happened to this thread


 
Scotty started dropping f-bombs


fur this and fox that, it all went to hell pretty quick


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know if there are any folks from these forums near me. I'm pretty new at the moment, so there's nobody I could pick out that I'd want to meet at this time. But meeting them in real life is something I wouldn't dare try to do, especially if I need to travel a long distance. I don't know what my family would think of the idea of Furry Fandom in all honesty, even though they've got a crude sense of humour. It's a risk that I'm not willing to take - I have no way of knowing how they'd react.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Slingblade_47 said:


> I don't know if there are any folks from these forums near me. I'm pretty new at the moment, so there's nobody I could pick out that I'd want to meet at this time. But meeting them in real life is something I wouldn't dare try to do, especially if I need to travel a long distance. I don't know what my family would think of the idea of Furry Fandom in all honesty, even though they've got a crude sense of humour. It's a risk that I'm not willing to take - I have no way of knowing how they'd react.


 
Holy crap, its a harddrive :O


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Slingblade_47 said:


> I don't know if there are any folks from these forums near me. I'm pretty new at the moment, so there's nobody I could pick out that I'd want to meet at this time. But meeting them in real life is something I wouldn't dare try to do, especially if I need to travel a long distance. I don't know what my family would think of the idea of Furry Fandom in all honesty, even though they've got a crude sense of humour. It's a risk that I'm not willing to take - I have no way of knowing how they'd react.


 
Yeah I'd only ever consider meating someone once I'm in college and all of my decisions don't have to go through my parents


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> Scotty started dropping f-bombs
> 
> 
> fur this and fox that, it all went to hell pretty quick


That sick son of a bitch


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> Scotty started dropping f-bombs
> 
> 
> fur this and fox that, it all went to hell pretty quick



Epic lulz, I do tend to have the "Right down the shitter" effect don't I


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Epic lulz, I do tend to have the "Right down the shitter" effect don't I


 
But it tends to have the "I want to pull out my shotgun and shoot at you effect on me" x3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

where did the fun women go D;


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> Yeah I'd only ever consider meating someone once I'm in college and all of my decisions don't have to go through my parents



"meating"?

Was that an accident?


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> where did the fun women go D;


 
All I know is if they're not here they better be making me a sandwich >:[

/sexiest


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> "meating"?
> 
> Was that an accident?


 
yeah I literaly just noticed it, and I was like "SHIIIITTTTT.. oh wait no one else has seemed to notice, guess I don't have to fix it "

BUT YOU! grrrr


Edit: oh noes, double post


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> yeah I literaly just noticed it, and I was like "SHIIIITTTTT.. oh wait no one else has seemed to notice, guess I don't have to fix it "
> 
> BUT YOU! grrrr


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tried it once.. ended up feeling worse afterwords....

Sometimes it's just best to remain in shadow.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Tried it once.. ended up feeling worse afterwords....
> 
> Sometimes it's just best to remain in shadow.



Feeling worse about yourself?  Or humanity in general?

Or like...  Did you get the AIDS or something >.>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Feeling worse about yourself?  Or humanity in general?
> 
> Or like...  Did you get the AIDS or something >.>


Probably both.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 5, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Crack is whack, you future Canadian.



Wut?  Ben is on his way here?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Feeling worse about yourself?  Or humanity in general?
> 
> Or like...  Did you get the AIDS or something >.>




Self.  

Growing up as a ward of the state, is like being in the proverbial closet.  When you get out of said closet, ya never quite figure out how to be sociable.  Mainly because, the only thing you have learned in the past .. is how to survive.  Thus you have little in common with those around you, because you haven't experienced alike things, and thus haven't any compatible hobbies.  Meaning you quite simply cannot make friends.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawwww, I like furcabulary though!
> 
> Oops, almost forgot. BAI Zekecarlos!



you and your furking furcabulary can furking furk off you furfag.
*facepaw* why do furking idiotpaw chodefurs furk up the furglish langfuck?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you and your furking furcabulary can furking furk off you furfag.
> *facepaw* why do furking idiotpaw chodefurs furk up the furglish langfuck?


I'm going to kill you now.

I'm so sorry, but it must be done.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm going to kill you now.
> 
> I'm so sorry, but it must be done.



I particularly liked the word "chodefurs" and "langfuck"


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

oh hey z

when I was just speaking of awesome women


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> oh hey z
> 
> when I was just speaking of awesome women



yea, I'm up there with Emelia Earhart..

'cept I'm a fag.


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I particularly liked the word "chodefurs" and "langfuck"


 
Furking and chodefur are now officialy added to my furspeak

hey they can be used together! You furking chodefur!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

This thread needs some yiff


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yea, I'm up there with Emelia Earhart..
> 
> 'cept I'm a fag.


 Exactly


Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread needs some yiff


_*
NO*_


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Exactly
> 
> _*
> NO*_



*pulls down your pants*

HAHAHAHHAA TINY BALLS!


----------



## CFox (Apr 5, 2010)

It would have to be at a public place...

There is only one person I trust and wouldn't have to be.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *pulls down your pants*
> 
> HAHAHAHHAA TINY BALLS!


Of course he has tiny balls. He uses his retardedly spikey hair and flirting with everything that has a vagina to compensate for them.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *pulls down your pants*
> 
> HAHAHAHHAA TINY BALLS!


You have* no idea* what you are talkin about xDDD


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You have* no idea* what you are talkin about xDDD



Why so red in the face?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course he has tiny balls. He uses his retardedly spikey hair and flirting with everything that has a vagina to compensate for them.





The Drunken Ace said:


> You have* no idea* what you are talkin about xDDD


I rest my case.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Why so red in the face?


 laughin too hard,

besides why should false ideas from strangers really matter


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> laughin too hard,
> 
> besides why should false ideas from strangers really matter



They don't. Calm down. It's not the end of the world if you have small balls. Don't get so upset.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> besides why should false ideas from strangers really matter


 
Because the internet is a serious place.
You should take it as seriously as someone who determines their life value based on their number of Youtube subscribers.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

okay stop tryin to harass me for kicks


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't worry, TDA, there are lots of cute guys who wouldn't mind if you had small balls.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> okay stop tryin to harass me for kicks



Ok I'll drop it. No need to get so defensive, no-one's judging you. You can't help your situation


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

nice try


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Don't worry, TDA, there are lots of cute guys who wouldn't mind if you had small balls.


 
Now that one was below the belt.


*snicker*


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok I'm done harassing you.

I see you lurking Corto. If you didn't live so far away we could meet up and yiff. Welcome back by the way.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> okay stop tryin to harass me for kicks


It's ok, we understand how embarassing your micropenis is, we will refrain from laughing at you.

(by the way micropenis is real, wikipedia it)


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's ok, we understand how embarassing your micropenis is, we will refrain from laughing at you.
> 
> (by the way micropenis is real, wikipedia it)


 
Must .... resist ..... wikapediaing .... micropenis


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> Must .... resist ..... wikapediaing .... micropenis



http://www.chrudat.com/hs_small_penis.html


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

damnit H&K -_- -wikipedias it-

-returns- that is so sad D:


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> http://www.chrudat.com/hs_small_penis.html


 
Someone else click this first... I've had bad experience with links on this forum :[

Oh fuck, I just wikipediaed micropenis

someone pass the eye bleach


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Me going Christmas shopping. YEAH.


ORLY?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> damnit H&K -_- -wikipedias it-
> 
> -returns- that is so sad D:


I know, I feel so sorry for TDA, it must be terrible going through life with that. I can see why he would resort to flirting with women over FAF though.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know, I feel so sorry for TDA, it must be terrible going through life with that. I can see why he would resort to flirting with women over FAF though.



It might as well be a vagina at that point.

Can't do much with it :roll:


----------



## Corto (Apr 5, 2010)

Not ten minutes ago I was telling Ratte about how I'd probably get drunk and try to hit on her and any other female if I ever met any of you. Luckily, that will never happen, both because I live a hemisphere away and because even if I didn't I'd avoid you psychos like the plague.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> Not ten minutes ago I was telling Ratte about how I'd probably get drunk and try to hit on her and any other female if I ever met any of you. Luckily, that will never happen, both because I live a hemisphere away and because even if I didn't I'd avoid you psychos like the plague.


Who wouldn't want to avoid them? They're sex obsessed teenagers who jack off to dogs.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:
			
		

> Holy crap, its a harddrive :O


Yeah - it's an IBM Deathstar.



			
				garoose said:
			
		

> Yeah I'd only ever consider meating someone once I'm in college and all of my decisions don't have to go through my parents


I don't think college would have much of an influence, in all honesty - unless you're thinking of a university or colleges that offer dormatories? It only did this to a certain extent while I was at college, although we're talking about travelling long distances in most cases.


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> Not ten minutes ago I was telling Ratte about how I'd probably get drunk and try to hit on her and any other female if I ever met any of you. Luckily, that will never happen, both because I live a hemisphere away and because even if I didn't I'd avoid you psychos like the plague.



You sound like H&K if he were a mod. This is not necessarily always a good thing.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> You sound like H&K if he were a mod. This is always a good thing.


Why yes it is always a good thing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

awesome,


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> You sound like H&K if he were a mod. This is always a good thing.


Why has this not happened yet?


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> Why has this not happened yet?



I knew you were going to show up eventually.

Look, just stop okay? He doesn't need or deserve hero-worship.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> You sound like H&K if he were a mod. This is not necessarily always a good thing.


uhhh

H&K < Corto

just sayin


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> uhhh
> 
> H&K < Corto
> 
> just sayin



I figure but haven't been around long enough to believe it.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> I knew you were going to show up eventually.
> 
> Look, just stop okay? He doesn't need or deserve hero-worship.


 Well thats your opinion


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

H&K would ban all the gay/bi guys if he were mod.


----------



## Corto (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> You sound like H&K if he were a mod. This is not necessarily always a good thing.



That's cool but I don't know who this H&K is unless you're comparing me to a weapons manufacturer. 

Also holy shit you have like a buttload of posts in just two months

EDIT:


Fuzzy Alien said:


> H&K would ban all the gay/bi guys if he  were mod.


Meh, no luck, I've been lobbying that for months. All I get in return is a bunch of awkward looks from the rest of the staff and more barely concealed sexual advances by certain Australian whose name I wont mention


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah okay your opinions worth more.


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> Well thats your opinion



It is. It's not that I dislike him. He's actually pretty cool sometimes, but I don't go around worshipping the first teenage metal-head that shares my views.

You can certainly do that if you want though. Hey, since this is the meeting people thread you can try and contact him too! Good luck.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm going to the USA next year hopefully. I don't think he would appreciate it though.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 5, 2010)

(awkwardness?)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nepman why did you quote him saying yiff, it's just a boring ol' daily ritual for him.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought it summed him up quite well.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh, well for a one word summary that's pretty good.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow this thread got really funny.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been on here too long. I'd better go before I post something really stupid.


----------



## Corto (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wow this thread got really  funny.


If by funny you mean retarded then yes. I dont know who H&K is but I dont see his name anywhere on the thread title so stop derailing this.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

you just replied to H&K Corto xD



Corto said:


> That's cool but I don't know who this H&K is unless you're comparing me to a weapons manufacturer.
> 
> Also holy shit you have like a buttload of posts in just two months
> 
> ...


A shame that, 


 oh and H&K is a popular gimmick poster, a good gimmick poster  but still


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> you just replied to H&K Corto xD
> 
> 
> A shame that,
> ...


I'm not a gimmick poster now go back to putting giant globs of gel in your overly spikey hair.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a gimmick poster.



You're such a poser....first you come to the FAF and pretend you're straight (which you're not), then you try to yiff everyone to hell, then you troll to no end.

/endrant


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not a gimmick poster now go back to putting giant globs of gel in your overly spikey hair.


classy, and its not gell its a fiber based product and it takes not much at all


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> classy, and its not gell its a fiber based product and it takes not much at all


Orly?

Doesn't stop it from making you look like some sort of broom.


----------



## Corto (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> first you come to the FAF and pretend you're straight (which you're not), then you try to yiff everyone to hell, then you troll to no end.


So he's basically every furry ever?

EDIT: Or stretching that further, every teenage anywhere ever?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Wait a minute, wait a minute... I see what's going on here. Corto _is_ H&K!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Wait a minute, wait a minute... I see what's going on here. Corto _is_ H&K!


Unless my life is actually some sort of B horror movie where it turns out I have a split personality that I am not aware of, then no.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> So he's basically every furry ever?
> 
> EDIT: Or stretching that further, every teenage anywhere ever?


in such accuracy it looks like a parody yes,


----------



## Corto (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> in such accuracy it looks like a parody yes,


Show me a furry that's not a parody of himself and I'll eat my own ass.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> Show me a furry that's not a parody of himself and I'll eat my own ass.


Well most of my posts are a parody of furries yet people don't get it, does that count?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well most of my posts are a parody of furries yet people don't get it, does that count?



On so many levels.  You don't even know :roll:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> Show me a furry that's not a parody of himself and I'll eat my own ass.


 show me a person in general
 who does not make a parody of him\herself in some way


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well most of my posts are a parody of furries yet people don't get it, does that count?


Hence Gimmick


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hence Gimmick


But I make plenty of not-gimmick posts too.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Corto said:


> Show me a furry that's not a parody of himself and I'll eat my own ass.



I FUCKING ACT LIKE THIS IRL


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I FUCKING ACT LIKE THIS IRL



Amen.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I FUCKING ACT LIKE THIS IRL


This^


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> This^



GET OFF MY LAWN


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Also, www.furrymap.net = Done. Posted. Complete. Registered. Signed up. Located. Satellite Imaged. 
(Still alone... XD)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Silly kids, I don't think your parents will appreciate you adding their address to a database that takes _satellite images_ of your home, especially one for a subculture associated with lonely, perverted internet nerds.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Silly kids, I don't think your parents will appreciate you adding their address to a database that takes _satellite images_ of your home, especially one for a subculture associated with lonely, perverted internet nerds.



Heh. You seem to be under the impression I live at home. 
And I'll be honest, I put my marker on there VERY accurately.
Its my apartment! :3
I JUST moved out!!
FTW!!11!!1

(But as far as people who still live at home putting their parents address up, I agree. Don't do it you young'ins.)


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> GET OFF MY LAWN







inuyasharlz said:


> Also, www.furrymap.net = Done. Posted. Complete. Registered. Signed up. Located. Satellite Imaged.
> (Still alone... XD)



It says the only Furry in Philly is one in Eastern State Penitentiary. xD If you know why I'm laughing you get a cookie.
Look up international furry locator, if you cant find it, ask cannonfodder for the link


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks its weird that furries have a fucking "locater" for finding each other IRL? Are you really that desperate to get laid?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Am I the only one who thinks its weird that furries have a fucking "locater" for finding each other IRL? Are you really that desperate to get laid?



No and yes, respectively.

I'd say it's not for sex and maybe people just want to make friends but I've been around long enough to know that's damn well not the case.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Am I the only one who thinks its weird that furries have a fucking "locater" for finding each other IRL? Are you really that desperate to get laid?



I don't think that's what it's used for....I think it's just to uh...."Oh shit, my neighbor's a furry! I didn't know that!"


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Am I the only one who thinks its weird that furries have a fucking "locater" for finding each other IRL? Are you really that desperate to get laid?



Who said anything about getting laid? 
You know some people actually like to network. *Gasp* :3
(Well that's all I'm interested in atm.)
(I'll repeat: At The Moment. :3)


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

dude, I'm going to fucking add myself.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> No and yes, respectively.
> 
> I'd say it's not for sex and maybe people just want to make friends but I've been around long enough to know that's damn well not the case.


It's funny how you say that and people go "GASP! WE DON'T WANT SEX!" and the people that say that are the local perv and a guy that adds later that he isn't using it for sex _yet_.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's funny how you say that and people go "GASP! WE DON'T WANT SEX!" and the people that say that are the local perv and a guy that adds later that he isn't using it for sex _yet_.



Yeah, that wasn't exactly subtle innuendo.

I read it as "I didn't add myself to get laid but you know, fellow members -- I really wouldn't mind getting laid.  Wink, wink"


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's funny how you say that and people go "GASP! WE DON'T WANT SEX!" and the people that say that are the local perv and a guy that adds later that he isn't using it for sex _yet_.



Whose to say that when you meet some one there is no chemistry? I'm not looking for anyone atm but shit happens doesn't it?
Personally I would think that WHOEVER I ended up with would either be a furry (Simply because they're gonna have to be ok with it. And some people just aren't) or some one who was extremely perverted. 'Cause I'm guilty of that one. :3
But as for meeting some one I've never met: Do you really think I'd go out there all flamboyant and obnoxiously perverted/stupid?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

The day the furry fandom goes from a fuckfest to an anthro fandom will be the happiest day ever.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, that wasn't exactly subtle innuendo.
> 
> I read it as "I didn't add myself to get laid but you know, fellow members -- I really wouldn't mind getting laid.  Wink, wink"



:3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

I heard harassment and came as soon as possible 
Oh and hai Corto, I spy with my little eye a mod :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

OH MY GOD YOU CAN SEE MY HOUSE IN 3D!!!


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

lol. The posts were freaking rapid as hell but now the mods back on and you all shut up?
Roffle @ you. 
Don't post anything you'd be ashamed of or that you don't want other people to know.
You follow these tips and it would be very hard to get banned for being yourself. (IMO)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> lol. The posts were freaking rapid as hell but now the mods back on and you all shut up?
> Roffle @ you.
> Don't post anything you'd be ashamed of or that you don't want other people to know.
> You follow these tips and it would be very hard to get banned for being yourself. (IMO)


Yes obviously it's Corto that's keeping my from posting and not me being busy in a game.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

If I meet another FAF, I would tell him to stay where he was.

Then drive home, grab my shotgun, and make modern art out of his ass.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes obviously it's Corto that's keeping my from posting and not me being busy in a game.



Oh? What game?
I'm a big Battle.Net fan myself. (Diablo2, StarCraft, Might even be getting into some WoW soon...)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> Oh? What game?
> I'm a big Battle.Net fan myself. (Diablo2, StarCraft, Might even be getting into some WoW soon...)


WoW. Doing stupid easter achievements because I am lame and have nothing better to do at 9pm


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH MY GOD YOU CAN SEE MY HOUSE IN 3D!!!



OH MY GOD, WALK OUTSIDE AND TURN AROUND!!! YOU'LL GET THE SAME EFFECT.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WoW. Doing stupid easter achievements because I am lame and have nothing better to do at 9pm



...masturbate : o


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WoW. Doing stupid easter achievements because I am lame and have nothing better to do at 9pm



Nice. When I get my WoW setup, I'll pm you. Since you're SMART and DON'T post all your info. 
lol 

[And zomg 50 posts already! XD (For me)]


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...masturbate : o



no thanks



inuyasharlz said:


> Nice. When I get my WoW setup, I'll pm you. Since you're SMART and DON'T post all your info.
> lol
> 
> [And zomg 50 posts already! XD (For me)]



kay


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> kay



pussy


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> pussy


What I don't feel like jacking off right now DON'T FURSECUTE ME BRAH


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What I don't feel like jacking off right now DON'T FURSECUTE ME BRAH



FURRY PRIDE!

FURRIES ALWAYS YIFF

your a phony wow nerd


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> FURRY PRIDE!
> 
> FURRIES ALWAYS YIFF
> 
> your a phony wow nerd


Wrong you're.

But I can't stay mad at you with that Doom guy avatar.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wrong you're.
> 
> But I can't stay mad at you with that Doom guy avatar.



And I can't look at your avatar without masturbating violently. Every time. 

It hurts!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> And I can't look at your avatar without masturbating violently. Every time.
> 
> It hurts!


Lovely...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> OH MY GOD, WALK OUTSIDE AND TURN AROUND!!! YOU'LL GET THE SAME EFFECT.



OH MY GOD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lovely...



I can't help it if your some god damn sexy. I blame you.

DON'T FURSECUTE ME


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd be masturbating furiously forever if I was ever in the presence of Zrcalo.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'd be masturbating furiously forever if I was ever in the presence of Zrcalo.


wouldn't we all?


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> OH MY GOD, WALK OUTSIDE AND TURN AROUND!!! YOU'LL GET THE SAME EFFECT.



Literally lol'd at this. Nice. XD


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok guys, we all already know that each and every one of us masturbates violently to anything that moves, or doesn't move for that matter...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wouldn't we all?


 
The beauty of it is though, I can keep going and have multiple orgasms for as long as I have energy.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> Ok guys, we all already know that each and every one of us masturbates violently to anything that moves, or doesn't move for that matter...


 
But my masturbation habits are speshul. Cuz I have a vagina.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'd be masturbating furiously forever if I was ever in the presence of Zrcalo.



;3 oh you know you would...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> The beauty of it is though, I can keep going and have multiple orgasms for as long as I have energy.


So can I, it's just painful and uncomfortable, but as long as zrcalo is there who cares.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> Ok guys, we all already know that each and every one of us masturbates violently to anything that moves, or doesn't move for that matter...



hello... you must be new here.

my name is god.


what is yours?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So can I, it's just painful and uncomfortable, but as long as zrcalo is there who cares.



it may be painful. but it's all pleasure when in my presence.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

no wai


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hello... you must be new here.
> 
> my name is god.
> 
> ...


 
Jesus...



Dad?


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> Ok guys, we all already know that each and every one of us masturbates violently to anything that moves, or doesn't move for that matter...



Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuz!!1!1
How did you find out???
j/p :3
SOME ONE SET US UP THE BOMB!!1!1


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> no wai


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> Jesus...
> 
> 
> 
> Dad?



I'm sorry....

I've married another woman.

you're not my son anymore.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yarly








I can tell you are lying.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


>


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

I am dying of hunger. might nom owl.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> fugly



No wai!!!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No wai!!!!!



choose your waifu.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> whales
> choose your waifu.



I committing suicide. Right now...anyone wanna help?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> choose your waifu.


 so. gross. ;-;


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

I came​


----------



## Bando (Apr 5, 2010)

Wut?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw.
I conquered.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I came​



:|

you would...and your nasty ass habits. 


I'M JUDGING YOU FROM THE INTERWEBS


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

lol I removed the image before it was modblocked.

honestly mods, I dont leave shit like that to lay.


----------



## Bando (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I saw.
> I conquered.



I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> choose your waifu.


 
Holy shit, I bet if I punched them they wouldn't feel shit...its like a punching bag you can have nasty ass sex with e_e

Why do you insist on trying to make me sick :I


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Holy shit, I bet if I punched them they wouldn't feel shit...its like a punching bag you can have nasty as sex with e_e
> 
> Why do you insist on trying to make me sick :I



Yeah, 4girls1keg


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Holy shit, I bet if I punched them they wouldn't feel shit...its like a punching bag you can have nasty as sex with e_e
> 
> Why do you insist on trying to make me sick :I



but... did you came?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Who wants to meet up IRL and yiff


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> but... did you came?


 
Nope, I don't mind large ladies but thats way over the line to find that attractive :\

You wouldn't happen to be one of those beached whales right? :O


----------



## garoose (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lol I removed the image before it was modblocked.
> 
> honestly mods, I dont leave shit like that to lay.


 
Yeah I got here after it was gone and I was like "phew don't have to be subjected to visual torture today."

but someone quoted you and I saw it anyway 








I came


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nope, I don't mind large ladies but thats way over the line to find that attractive :\
> 
> You wouldn't happen to be one of those beached whales right? :O



wanna see pics of me?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

I know what z looks like.
*fap*


----------



## Bando (Apr 5, 2010)

Me too. Sweet hair. :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Most of you don't know what I look like lololol


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wanna see pics of me?



Fake. No wai. God is a man.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wanna see pics of me?


 
I will not click that link, it might be more beached whales trying to qualify as women :I


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I will not click that link, it might be more beached whales trying to qualify as women :I



4whales1beerkeg


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I will not click that link, it might be more beached whales trying to qualify as women :I



They're all pics of her. Zrcalo you look soooooo much like my trig teacher.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Most of you don't know what I look like lololol



a whale?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> a whale?



Yep. I saw his pic in the mugshot thread.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

God damn, quit tempting me to post a pic of you HK! I actually have one as a bit of blackmail leverage but I'm not mean enough to do such a thing.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> a whale?


No >=[


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> They're all pics of her. Zrcalo you look soooooo much like my trig teacher.



maaybe I /am/ your trig teacher....

GET YOUR HOMEWORK DONE.

MOAR PYTHAGOREAN THEOREM


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Worst nightmare


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> God damn, quit tempting me to post a pic of you HK! I actually have one as a bit of blackmail leverage but I'm not mean enough to do such a thing.


I already told you.

Do it, and I hate you forever and will kill you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> maaybe I /am/ your trig teacher....
> 
> GET YOUR HOMEWORK DONE.
> 
> MOAR PYTHAGOREAN THEOREM



But i'm not even working on the Pythagorean theorem!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But i'm not even working on the Pythagorean theorem!!



Give to your anger. It makes you stronger!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yep. I saw his pic in the mugshot thread.



yeah... muahaha.. scotty gave me his picture.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

I would be masturbating furiously if I wer- oh wait, I'm already doing that.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah... muahaha.. scotty gave me his picture.



Woah. Uh...wow. Lol@scotty.



SirRob said:


> I would be masturbating furiously if I wer- oh  wait, I'm already doing that.



ohai!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I already told you.
> 
> Do it, and I hate you forever and will kill you.



Hehe, I hate having enemies. You're lucky I do, otherwise I'd give everyone your pic :3.

Why are you so shy about it anyways, I doubt anyone you know will realize it's you...


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

I tell you no lies:
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/92/l_8cbf3762eb5c46488f1a608e000275fc.jpg
www.myspace.com/devin_viper


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Woah. Uh...wow. Lol@scotty.
> 
> 
> 
> ohai!



yeah omigawd hes a whale.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> I tell you no lies:
> http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/92/l_8cbf3762eb5c46488f1a608e000275fc.jpg
> www.myspace.com/devin_viper



You're lying.



Zrcalo said:


> yeah omigawd hes a whale.



Didn't I already post a pic of myse.....oh wait I did.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah omigawd hes a whale.



I am really jazzed that you speak to me.



Scotty1700 said:


> You're lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I already post a pic of myse.....oh wait I did.



No, Zcarlo did.


----------



## Bando (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, I hate having enemies. You're lucky I do, otherwise I'd give everyone your pic :3.
> 
> Why are you so shy about it anyways, I doubt anyone you know will realize it's you...



Because


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> I tell you no lies:
> http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/92/l_8cbf3762eb5c46488f1a608e000275fc.jpg
> www.myspace.com/devin_viper










lol


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Z is hot.
I know what H&K looks like.
Scotty probably is a morbidly obese dalmation.
HAXX is a hack.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Z is hot.
> I know what H&K looks like.
> Scotty probably is a morbidly obese dalmation.
> HAXX is a hack.



Your hot! How does that feel yo...oh. Wait. I messed that up.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Z is hot.
> I know what H&K looks like.
> Scotty probably is a morbidly obese dalmation.
> HAXX is a hack.


That wasn't a good pic of me though. Can't see my hair or anything.

And scotty I don't want you posting it because I don't want people IRL seeing it.

It's happened before when I posted a pic on another forum.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That wasn't a good pic of me though. Can't see my hair or anything.



I saw your shades. And Legos.


Kill those people. Problem solved.

Someone questions you? Kill them too. Way make it complicated? Jeez...women.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

Alright Zrcalo, I admit, you aren't a beached whale :\
Do I get cookies now?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Z is hot.
> I know what H&K looks like.
> Scotty probably is a morbidly obese dalmation.
> HAXX is a hack.



;3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your hot! How does that feel yo...oh. Wait. I messed that up.


Some stoned guy nominated me unofficially in this chatroom for plur as hot lesbian chick of the year. I'm not a lesbian though. 


Heckler & Koch said:


> That wasn't a good pic of me though. Can't see my hair or anything.
> 
> And scotty I don't want you posting it because I don't want people IRL seeing it.
> 
> It's happened before when I posted a pic on another forum.


 
I have you added on a popular social networking site, hun. I can see yer other pics just how you can see mine


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Some stoned guy nominated me unofficially in this chatroom for plur as hot lesbian chick of the year. I'm not a lesbian though.
> 
> 
> I have you added on a popular social networking site, hun. I can see yer other pics just how you can see mine


Oh yeah I forgot about lolbook.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That wasn't a good pic of me though. Can't see my hair or anything.
> 
> And scotty *I don't want you posting it because I don't want people IRL seeing it.*
> 
> It's happened before when I posted a pic on another forum.




wha-? they already see your ugly face all the time. it's nothing new to them.

you're a fag.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about lolbook.



*facepalm*

SO much for keeping you RL separate from this fandom.



Zrcalo said:


> wha-? they already see your ugly face all the  time. it's nothing new to them.
> 
> you're a fag.



Your divine wisdom continues to enlighten me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wha-? they already see your ugly face all the time. it's nothing new to them.
> 
> you're a fag.


I thought we were friends why are you being so mean =[


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

fagbook is for fags.

I dont go there. period.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> SO much for keeping you RL separate from this fandom.


I only add people I deem worthy, for example, I did not add scotty.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;3


 Let's bang.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought we were friends why are you being so mean =[



lol.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Let's bang.



Oh wow. That kinda slammed me. I, uh, yeah.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Let's bang.



FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU SOOO MUCH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

*chews nails*

AHHHHH!!

I have this REALLY REAlLY REALLY HOT GIRL HITTING ON ME AND THERE I NOTHING I CAN DOOO

*headslam*

fdnklsf;f


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

What? Not morbidly obese ugly girls on _my_ FAF?

It's more likely then you think.

And awesome.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh wow. That kinda slammed me. I, uh, yeah.


  whaddaya mean?


Zrcalo said:


> FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU SOOO MUCH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *chews nails*


 ;3?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> whaddaya mean?
> 
> ;3?




o////o


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

ZOMG!! You all must click on this! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_Vengeance
No fake, no virus, no BS. Click it!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> whaddaya mean?
> 
> ;3?



:3 *lick*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> ZOMG!! You all must click on this!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_Vengeance
> No fake, no virus, no BS. Click it!


I saw the trailer, it looks fucking stupid and has nothing to do with furries.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I saw the trailer, it looks fucking stupid and has nothing to do with furries.



wrong board.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> o////o


 I'm gonna hope that's a good sign.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 *lick*


 yiff


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lol



How did you do that? I tried to put the image in the post but i are teh fail... T-T


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm gonna hope that's a good sign.



you gave him a hard penis.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> yiff


Let's yiff!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you gave him a hard penis.


 having that effect on people makes my penis hard


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm gonna hope that's a good sign.



It was supposed to be blushing

But yeah. Your pretty.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> having that effect on people makes my  penis hard



Or thought until I read that.



Zrcalo said:


> you gave him a hard penis.



NO...

he was already there.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

I know the movie isn't about furries. But the name man! the bloody name! 
Vengeance shall be ours! 
Rawr!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> yiff



*grabs and puts into closet* *rapes*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

I want to see some les action, its fucking hawt


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> having that effect on people makes my penis hard



you make my multiple penis' hard.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I want to see some les action, its fucking hawt



Haha yeah. I remember that les action we had



Zrcalo said:


> you make my multiple penis' hard.



Okay that's sick.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

*sticks tongue in kylie's ear and begins undressing her slowly*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It was supposed to be blushing
> 
> But yeah. Your pretty.
> 
> ...


don't worry. it's detachable ;3



Zrcalo said:


> *grabs and puts into closet* *rapes*


 


Zrcalo said:


> you make my multiple penis' hard.


 
DON'T SAY SUCH THINGS UNLESS YOU PLAN TO ACTUALLY GO THROUGH WITH THEM


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> don't worry. it's detachable ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



read my most recent post baby... *takes off your shirt and caresses your nipples*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *sticks tongue in kylie's ear and begins undressing her slowly*


 
-moans quietly and bites z's neck, working her way down-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> don't worry. it's detachable ;3



:3






You know, I like where this thread is going


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Is uh....wow is this really happening O_O


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -moans quietly and bites z's neck, working her way down-



*takes off own shirt and unbuttons own pants* *slips hands under kylie's pants and bites her ear*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

BRAIN LOSING BLOOD FLOW


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I like where this is going.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *takes off own shirt and unbuttons own pants* *slips hands under kylie's pants and bites her ear*


 -unhooks z's bra and takes off pants- -bites z's hips while slowly removing her panties-


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I like where this is going.



Omg, something H&K actually likes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bring out the video recorders guys, there isn't gonna be a F/F yiff on here in another 2000 years!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> BRAIN LOSING BLOOD FLOW



*slaps* WAKE UP! WAKE UP! WAKE UP!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

I am going to be legitimately upset if this starts to make me horny


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -unhooks z's bra and takes off pants- -bites z's hips while slowly removing her panties-



*leans against the wall and slowly slides down* *touches kylie's hips and unzips her pants* *slowly moves her hands downward, making the pants slide off* *reaches under her panties and pulls them down*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *slaps* WAKE UP! WAKE UP! WAKE UP!



HEY! I WAS awake! Damn. Now I need to redirect blood flow.




Please continue.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

-.-


----------



## Garreth (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey now, what's going on here?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Best thread ever now.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> -.-



GTFO


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

*waits for kylie*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *leans against the wall and slowly slides down* *touches kylie's hips and unzips her pants* *slowly moves her hands downward, making the pants slide off* *reaches under her panties and pulls them down*


 -gets on floor, inches toward z and opens z's legs-

OKAY YEAH GOTTA STOP NAO D: -point of uncomfortable inthemoodness reached-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> HEY! I WAS awake! Damn. Now I need to redirect blood flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I see what ya did thar.



BAWWW, keep going Kylie! You're already halfway there!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -gets on floor, inches toward z and opens z's legs-
> 
> OKAY YEAH GOTTA STOP NAO D: -point of uncomfortable inthemoodness reached-



>:3

*grabs kylie by the throat and forces her up against the wall* 

you cant stop. 

you gonna get raped.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -gets on floor, inches toward z and opens z's legs-
> 
> OKAY YEAH GOTTA STOP NAO D: -point of uncomfortable inthemoodness reached-



you made me cry


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> you made me cry



I turned her on.... lol.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:3
> 
> *grabs kylie by the throat and forces her up against the wall*
> 
> ...


 
o-oh god -moan-


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Seriously.

BEST.

THREAD.

EVER.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> GTFO


Correction: 
http://ownedirl.com/motivators/tits_1.jpg
ToGTFO


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I turned her on.... lol.


 
like a frakkin lamp.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I turned her on.... lol.



i bet it just wasn't her.

I retract my statement. You are a sexual God.



Scotty1700 said:


> Oh I see what ya did thar.
> 
> 
> 
> BAWWW, keep going Kylie! You're already halfway there!


 
 inorite? you understand me!



inuyasharlz said:


> Correction:
> http://ownedirl.com/motivators/tits_1.jpg
> ToGTFO



omg. iluvu


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> o-oh god -moan-



*puts fingers up her vagina and caresses* *bites neck*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Best thread got better.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> like a frakkin lamp.



if it makes you feel better, I've only dated "straight" women.
turned them all bi or gay.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

O_O scotty viewing is for no.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

i think my nose is bleeding.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> i bet it just wasn't her.
> 
> I retract my statement. You are a sexual God.
> 
> ...



:3 Always happy to help.
(They ARE nice aren't they?) 
=3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> O_O scotty viewing is for no.


Scotty's gay it should scare him away.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> if it makes you feel better, I've only dated "straight" women.
> turned them all bi or gay.


  And if it means anything, you'd be the sub in the real life scenario. I am very good at seducing.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> :3 Always happy to help.
> (They ARE nice aren't they?)
> =3



I'll let you correct me baby. All this MURR in here is addicting.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> And if it means anything, you'd be the  sub in the real life scenario. I am very good at seducing.



...i bet.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay. This is turning into fanfiction. XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> O_O scotty viewing is for no.



scotty! log out and view as guest!

*puts another finger inside* *moves back and forth, rubbing her clitoris and biting her ear*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuck it. Orgy.

Or watching. I can watch.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> Okay. This is turning into fanfiction. XD


 
Nope, it's turning into what'd happen if Z and I were ever in a room together XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Can't......turn head....away....from...screen!


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'll let you correct me baby. All this MURR in here is addicting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...i bet.



Heh heh. Would you like to be my Midna? 
(zomg am I really rping now? >.<)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Can't......turn head....away....from...screen!




Haha! Scotty got a soft chubby!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> And if it means anything, you'd be the sub in the real life scenario. I am very good at seducing.



;3 I'd let you too.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Fuck it. Orgy.
> 
> Or watching. I can watch.


If any guy gets in it should be me >=[


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Nope, it's turning into what'd happen if Z and I were ever in a room together XD


 
I must make that happen, I don't care if it kills me to do so <3


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If any guy gets in it should be me >=[


  Nope. Me. I'm the only guy wearing a Zelda beanie. =3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Nope, it's turning into what'd happen if Z and I were ever in a room together XD



shuttup and start moaning... *bites your nipple* *inserts a third finger*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If any guy gets in it should be me >=[



No. Wait your damn turn.

Damn furry.



inuyasharlz said:


> Heh heh. Would you like to be my Midna?
> (zomg am I really rping now? >.<)



KAY



Zrcalo said:


> shuttup and start moaning... *bites your nipple*  *inserts a third finger*



YES! YOU ARE TALKING TO MUCH


----------



## Willow (Apr 5, 2010)

And just what is going on here?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And just what is going on here?



:twisted:

Throw her in!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> Nope. Me. I'm the only guy wearing a Zelda beanie. =3



you start fucking south_syde


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :twisted:
> 
> Throw her in!


 
Let me do the honors >:3

Yo wolfy babe, come on in, your just in time 



Zrcalo said:


> you start fucking south_syde


 
As fun as it is to watch you to go les over each other, I ain't letting anyone from this fandom lay hands on me :V
I'd rather go strap a bomb to my chest and take you guys with me :I


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;3 I'd let you too.


 ;3

more fun this way
-pushes z off of her- -finds strapon- -divides z's legs and starts plunging, slowly-


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ;3
> 
> more fun this way
> -pushes z off of her- -finds strapon- -divides z's legs and starts plunging, slowly-



*smiles warmly* ^_^

mm.... *bites shoulder*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

AWwwdh.

Not the strap on. Fuck.
Wheres WillowWulf?!


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No. Wait your damn turn.
> 
> Damn furry.
> 
> ...



=3
*http://tinyurl.com/HaxxBeMyMidna
*=3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

^you jack off to zelda porn don't you...

So who's gunna get banned for all of this?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *smiles warmly* ^_^
> 
> mm.... *bites shoulder*


  -gets behind z, getting faster and more rough-


[fuck i need a cigarette]


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

hey damn it, there are minors here, kick them out and then we can watch =P~


----------



## Willow (Apr 5, 2010)

the fuck you guys think you're doiiiiing ;^;


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> AWwwdh.
> 
> Not the strap on. Fuck.
> Wheres WillowWulf?!



*shrug* I prefer manual to automatic so I hear ya.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So who's gunna get banned for all of this?


 probably me, they can't ban z.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> the fuck you guys think you're doiiiiing ;^;


 
having a les orgy and your invited :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^you jack off to zelda porn don't you...
> 
> So who's gunna get banned for all of this?



I'm sure an infraction is coming. It is worth it.



inuyasharlz said:


> =3
> *http://tinyurl.com/HaxxBeMyMidna
> *=3



 Oh Link! Thrust your sword in me! Stick your dog wong in me! MURR


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *shrug* I prefer manual to automatic so I hear ya.


 
I....I don't have a stick ;-;


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> probably me, they can't ban z.


Don't get banned I like you =[


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -gets behind z, getting faster and more rough-
> 
> 
> [fuck i need a cigarette]



ohhh ohhhh oh oh!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't get banned I like you =[


 
aww well I gotta make Z come before we stop it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^you jack off to zelda porn don't you...
> 
> So who's gunna get banned for all of this?


*tears up*
It better not be me, I didn't do nothin' except for walk in here ;^;


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'm sure an infraction is coming. It is worth it.


 
already got one for spamming and messing around with corto the other day though surprisingly it wasn't corto that gave the infraction :\


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^you jack off to zelda porn don't you...
> 
> So who's gunna get banned for all of this?



Not _often_.
But come on, whats not to love about this?
http://www.fakku.net/manga.php?series=Zelda
You know you wanna...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> It better not be me, I didn't do nothin' except for walk in here ;^;


 
Aww, if you give me a hug I'll protect you from being banned


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

I like everyone here too!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ohhh ohhhh oh oh!


 -thrusts- TAKE IT, BITCH.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> aww well I gotta make Z come before we stop it.


You better make her come fast then...



... cause I sure did


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -thrusts- TAKE IT, BITCH.


 
*gets a camcorder out and uploads to youtube*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ... cause I sure did



LOL, jus' sayin :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think I would ever want to meet another FAF user. I did see one furry in high school, but I kinda avoided her like a plague.

You people are waaay off topic.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> aww well I gotta make Z come before we stop it.



DAMMIT GIRL IM ALREADY COMING

*bites down on your ear HARD. drawing blood*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 5, 2010)

I rated this thread accordingly


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

Just out of curiosity...
Do you get any sort of warning before getting banned?
I am not teh enemah! Some one set me up teh bomb! 
All my base are belong to them!


----------



## Willow (Apr 5, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Aww, if you give me a hug I'll protect you from being banned


*runs away*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DAMMIT GIRL IM ALREADY COMING
> 
> *bites down on your ear HARD. drawing blood*




It must really, really, be intense then. MOAN



south syde dobe said:


> I rated this thread accordingly



I hear ya.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

No one is going to get banned, the mods are nice...remember?


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I don't think I would ever want to meet another FAF user. I did see one furry in high school, but I kinda avoided her like a plague.
> 
> You people are waaay off topic.



Look at HAXX trying to act all innocent. =3
Its cute.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -thrusts- TAKE IT, BITCH.



OH OH OHHHH OH HHHHH OH!!!! I CAME!


----------

